# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Cài driver car màn hình gigabye nvidia geforce 9500 gt ?

## vietglobal

mình down driver car màn hình về máy lúc cài đặt thì máy báo lỗi " the nvidia setup program could not locate any driver that are compatible with your current hardware.stetup will now exit.ai rành về máy tính và tiếng anh giúp mình với .

----------


## thomtomtit

nó thông báo là driver đó ko tương thích với máy bạn đó !nên nó ko chạy đc. tức là bạn phải kiếm cái khác thôi.

----------


## anhvan

> nó thông báo là driver đó ko tương thích với máy bạn đó !nên nó ko chạy đc. tức là bạn phải kiếm cái khác thôi.


 kiếm cái khác là cái nào zậy bạn mình không bít , bạn chỉ giùm mình đi được không

----------


## pizzabon2015

http://www.gigabyte.vn/support/motherboard/driver_list.aspx
bạn vào đây mà down, bạn tìm kiếm theo đời main, số socket rồi hệ điều hành

----------


## thegioibang

như thông báo trên thì driver không đúng với phần cứng của bạn .bạn cho biết là bạn dùng card gì nvidia hay ati .bạn có nhớ model của nó không .bạn post cho mình biết .mình tìm giúp bạn .hoặc có thể liên hệ với mình mình cài giúp bạn .ym: tuanthiem_vn2812


à đã tìm được driver của bạn : *download tại đây cho win xp*
* download cho win7*

----------

